# Tire Pressure Help - E30 M3



## MerBob (Aug 11, 2004)

Stock tire size is 205/55X15 and the BMW tire placard recommends very high pressure approaching 40 PSI. I am installing 225/50X15 and wonder if anyone has this setup and what presssures they run in them.


----------

